# Slow Hydraulics - Cold Weather



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a 1979 Ford 1500. I bought it in the fall to use for various tasks including clearing snow. Last night was about -10 here and I found the hydraulics (the bucket to be quite slow. At one point I raised the bucket and had a screeching noise that lasted for about 1 minute. I thought i had spun a bearing in the motor or the alternator. I had to clear a bit more and it stopped after a minute. Afterwards I thought it could have been the hydraulic pump?

This machine uses the hydraulic/transmission combo fluid from what I've read. I guess my question, I was considering putting in some Pal Hydraulics Hydraulic Oil Viscosity Improver. Not sure if anyone has used it but it sounds like it should help based on what I've read. Or do I just change the oil and if so what to?

For the record I can't say for sure what's in it as I have not changed it but i assume it's the right stuff. Looks nice and clean. Do most guys change to a thinner oil in the winter?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I use what Kubota recommanded all year long,but right before winter sets in complete hyd. and filter change,no problems yet...knock on wood.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 612rob,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

All hydraulic systems are slower in cold weather. I would be concerned that the "Pal Hydraulics Hydraulic Oil Viscosity Improver" might make the fluid more viscous, which would be a move in the wrong direction.

Since you don't know what fluid you have in the transmission/rear end, you might consider changing it. Most guys use a Universal Tractor fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D in tranny/rear end, and most likely that is what you have currently (but it could be gear oil which is probably like molasses in extreme cold weather).


----------



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Went and bought a 20L pail of UTF I believe it was called. They said it was correct for the Ford.

I have another issue but I think I will start a new thread to save confusion.

Thanks again!


----------

